# Body Slamming



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would do what you already suggest for yourself... I also yell at Keira for doing it to my dogs... not brilliant I know, but she stops. Also, consider that if Liberty doesn't mind it... it is ultimately her "decision"


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a tricky one Mary. I think the key would be to find the way you can get the message to Elliott the quickest. It seems that a time out would only take place after you had him rounded up and taken into the house and by then he probably wouldn't remember what he had done. Maybe a long 25-50' rope so you could catch him in the act and give him a quick snap at the appropriate moment.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My male does that and i don't correct him.
Priska will take care of him when she is fed up with him.Look at lexi's body language and intervine when she become submissive.Use a word like "ENOUGH" to stop him.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine do it all the time... Even Lil Cruiser and I let them work it out...If it gets to rough them I will call them off..... And I dont think its to rough and Maggie does she will make them stop....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He has a great recall (critical for his SD career)........and will immediately break off from playing to come to me.... in my mind, I dont want him to associate the recall wtih ending his fun....so have been praising and playing when he does recall...figuring it stops the slamming behavior (and subsequent racing around the yard which leads to another slam) and reinforces his recall... 

However, I am hoping I am not creating some demented behavior chain!! Slam Libby..Mom calls...Have fun!

The slamming is fairly recent and I doubt a chain has been created (yet)....BUT with my luck it could happen!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am somewhat concerned about an injury...his 74 pounds to her 62 and the fact that he seems to aim for her shoulder...although she has not limped from his slams...she looks and act very concerned...tail ears down eyes down cast...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How much longer do you have him?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine do it too, but one always will get put in place, so I really don't have a problem with it. They pretty much take care of it themselves, sorry no help


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd go with your option #3, combined with you trying to interfere verbally when you can see that he's about to launch into a full scale slam attack. I'd probably pick a verbal warning cue (easy, or something) that will come to predict the time out of he doesn't alter his course.

Oh - I'd also work really hard at getting him to carry a toy when he's out playing. That goes a LOOOOOOONG way toward toning down play behavior.

-S


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ACC - 
I would like to have him until he is at least 2 - Ive seen some golden placed at 15 months and they just havent 'grown up' enough - 18 months is ok, but 2 years makes a really big difference...
However if the right handler came along he could pass the ADI test criteria and be placed now and then work on custom training to meet the clients needs.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'd go with your option #3, combined with you trying to interfere verbally when you can see that he's about to launch into a full scale slam attack. I'd probably pick a verbal warning cue (easy, or something) that will come to predict the time out of he doesn't alter his course.
> 
> Oh - I'd also work really hard at getting him to carry a toy when he's out playing. That goes a LOOOOOOONG way toward toning down play behavior.
> -S


They dont spend time unsupervised outside, so I can work on a verbal marker...

Also decided to keep them separated until they each finish defecating - Then at least Lib will have the ablilty to be more balanced on her feet if/when he does slam...

Had not thought of carrying a toy...will have to try it...
Just a thought along those lines - perhaps I can get him to engage her with a game of tug rather then slamming......Liberty loves to tug and Elliot will not be able to resist her prancing around the yard with a tug toy in her mouth....Hummmm now to find/make a durable, long tuggy...

He loves balls...I could also try distracting him with tossed tennis balls if I can catch him ramping up....

Thanks....


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

My first reaction was: Oh ya, I can help and then I read that it's about one dog slamming another.

Penny didn't have a doggie buddy so she body slammed us. She'd come racing up behind us and give us a body slam to the back of the knees. We were on the ground before we even knew what hit us.

I don't remember what we did about it...she was about 6 months old. I think we just kept an eye on where she was and were careful to have eyes in the back of our heads. She outgrew it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker does this to Shadow sometimes. I worry about Shadow's hips. Shadow has become very intune to this behavior and can deke Tucker out very, very, well. If I'm out in the yard and I see Tucker setting Shadow up, I yell, "Watch it Shad!" and Shadow knows he's on his way. As they've aged, Tucker doesn't do this as much.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> My first reaction was: Oh ya, I can help and then I read that it's about one dog slamming another.


Too funny...thank goodness he isnt body slamming me!
I can only imagine the 'verbal marker' I would choose if he tried that!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

A dog has just got to have fun. Right up until the other dog stops it. I just don;t worry about things like that.

Hooch


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Abby does that to Buffy too. Buffy lets Abby know when she doesn't appreciate it. Most of the time it precedes a mutual romp though.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

If it were my dog, I wouldn't go with any of the three you posted. I would go with redirection. 

I agree with you, the body slamming can be dangerous. I witnessed this one time while out hiking, although Bianka isn't a body slammer for some odd reason she ran at Telly one time while out hiking playfully and it still is beyond me why he didn't move, but just stood there and she hit him in the back end. He instantly yelped and a leg went up, I thought for sure I was in for trouble when that happened. Thankfully within a short time he put the leg back down as he stood there still and we were off back on the trail close to being out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, a trainer taught me to teach my two "Look". If I were to yell "look" I can have their immediate attention. It's a great tool for redirection if you're looking for one. You may even have this command taught already.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My two guys do this all the time. I don't usually intervene unless I think that they are hurting each other. Usually they will put each other in their place. I do worry though that they will get hurt.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Too funny...thank goodness he isnt body slamming me!
> I can only imagine the 'verbal marker' I would choose if he tried that!!



Hahaha! 

How are things working so far?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I think the lightbulb is starting to go on...
Ive been marking it with HEY.
I noticed today that he dipped his head and slowed up (didnt quite make it to a stop, but you could see him thinking...)

Is my thinking on target.....Ive been keeping the timeouts quite short maybe 20 seconds...then releasing him to play again... Ive been visible separating him from the other dogs...(not sure if visibly separating is necessary) and staying very neutral..(no talking, touching etc)

During another run, I tossed a couple of tennis balls in his path and that actually wroked quite well...He was running from a good distance...and it was really effective at distracting him...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that it is starting to work for Eliot. Liberty is probably really happy also that it is starting to work.


----------

